# Ben and Tigues Summer Digging w/videos



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello all:
 Here are the finds for the summer so far.  Its not often you find a like minded digger in your area that digs like you do, calls ya if they are at your place, well simply put..you can count on as a friend.  Tigue is just that person.  Enough of the man love and on to the bottles.  One last thing is here is an example of our last dig, I hope others dig and think the same way.  We were digging together in one trench.  It was said before that all we find is community bottles but we keep the best one we find.  I found an emerald peppersauce and knew that if I found a full case gin it was his.  It was unsuccessful but before we left the hole he gave me two clay lids and a crock.  That is the way digging should be.  I found a Kickapoo Indian bottle and a local med he didnt find, so he went home with that.  Digging is not about "pirate plunder" but making friends and enjoying a common hobby.  On to the pics.

 Here is the crock he gave me and the pepper and ink were dug this week.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of me in a hole.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Shoveling.  I prefer shorts soccer shirt and sneakers, Tigue...boots, jeans, and t shirt.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Blue Wyeth med


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice ink


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Amber he pulled.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is one of the hole we dig.  Tigue taught me that digging the back of the hole to give ya plenty of room is the way to go.  Otherwise it gets real "stuffy"


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Group shot


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Sappire pepper he dug last week


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Blob, cruet, and amber med dug this week.  The amber I thought would be a Maltine but no embossing.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

One of his digging partners that dug a stoney.  Unreal.  And the guy gave it to Tigue.  Now that is a digging partner. Notice the classic 70's digging shirt. Awesome ha


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 9, 2007)

Great stuff guys,love the sauces.Doug


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a video of a tree coming down.
 I STRESS THIS ! ! Digging under a tree can be very bountiful but dangerous.  All the oldies know this but for the younger/unexperienced diggers.  When you see "little dribblers" or you see small bits coming down in a wide area.  BEWARE.  When this video was shot we were more than 30+ feet away and had been there for a couple minutes just watching.  Amazing.  Notice my comment of "We have to bury this thing".  I have since bought an ax, chopped it, and cleaned up the site.  For the inexperienced diggers, clean your sites.  Enjoy guys.
Tree
 Here is a digging shot.  Bottles havent seen air since 1890.

 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is his pull from one day.  Multiple Kilmers, lime green whiskey, etc.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Opps that was another days dig.  Here is the Lime


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Digging of a jug.  WHOLE ! ! He got at least 3 whole jugs this summer.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Almost all dug.  The next shot is unreal.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

As to how he didnt just pull this one out is beyond me.  Shoot, I would have paused to try to take a pic and BAM it would slid out and break.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice and purdy


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Local whiskey I pulled this week


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Boston creme.  Lid found one place and the container found about 3 yards away.  Both fully intact, MINT


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Just a few of the lids, pipes, marbles found this week.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Another group shot, different jug, etc.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Dont Bring The Dump Home.  Well at least not in the house.  HA  The ladies kill us if we do.  Hose Bath time.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

He even tried to give me this one.  But I had one, no worries.  A real beauty


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Real funny thing about these couple digs.  Not once but twice I said to him.....you know I have never dug a Ayers out of here....no less than a minute later he pulls one.  That has happened multiple times.  Can't wait till it happens in reverse.  

 Finally, been a member for almost 2 years now and have talked with Tigue about getting our "supporter" tags.  This fall when the digging slows down and we take an inventory we will put up a couple Ebay auctions for Antique Bottles.net.  A great site ! ! Lets support it.          Thanks again all.

 Madpaddla


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is Ben doing a bottle rain dance to thank the spirits for the emerald pepper he dug yesterday!


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is the Micky D's super sized pic !  LoL


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Here are our friend's Ry's take from the day.  Circa 1905 tooth brush from France and some others.  Good fun had by all.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a pic showing how we buried the tree, which was a (dirt) monumental task.  All is well, completely covered and chopped in half.  Trenched a good 6 - 8' then a cave in, but all is well, the fun of digging.
 Madpaddla & Tigue


----------



## frank (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice pic's  it look's like you guy's had a blast there!!!!![]


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 16, 2007)

Here are some recent goodies.
 An older Hires extract
 Dr Seth Arnold Anti Bilious pilss
 Sample wine
 Dr Hough Cough and Lung


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 16, 2007)

The Dr Arnolds is real nice.  I got a call from Tigue that he was coming so I decided to "huff" all the fill I had made to give him a better hole.  This one was something I missed.  Made it worth it.  Never seen one.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 16, 2007)

Herre is another Rhody med.
 Dr. Hough.  Embossed on three sides.  

 I hope Tigue gets to post his.  He found a super nice local med.  I could of stared at that thing for hours.  I'll post a few other items we found, it was a rough week of digging with only minor results but fun none the less.  And hearing the same jokes over and over.  Mostly my bad jokes.  [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 16, 2007)

That figures, someone else doing all the work and Ben rolls in the dirt and takes the credit and does all the dancin.[sm=lol.gif]  You guys are a riot and your diggin some good stuff too.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

love the pic's of the crock. we dug 4 complete crocks last summer in a week, and can't dig a one this year. great bottles guys.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 16, 2007)

I think we both managed a couple this year so far, last year I dint get any at all!  I would love to dig a cobalt glaze one, always hopeing when I see one, and then it isnt broke...


----------



## aussiebottlo (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi

 In one of the group shots you appear to have a crown seal codd could you show a close up of it as I have never seen one before, thanks,

 John


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 17, 2007)

hi aussiebottlo, it actually isn't a codd, it is just pinched at the shoulders for some reason...  I havnt been able to figure out why?  It has almost everything a codd has except no marble.  Any guesses or ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## kastoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Excellent digs!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2007)

here is a pic of Ben digging, and my finds the last couple weeks...


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2007)

some of my digs last few weeks


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2007)

some of my best


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2007)

close


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2007)

more


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2007)

more


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 23, 2007)

there goes another one....
 https://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/?action=view&current=215_1515.flv


----------



## elmoleaf (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice posts. That's a decent jug.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 23, 2007)

SWEET, especially like those peppers together!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks y'all, the sapphire pepper was a nice piece to pull out and hold to the light!  Has a crack in the base though... still good enough for me!  Had a little trouble getting that jug home, I had a lot of gear that day and wasnt expecting to lug something like that!


----------



## Digger George (Aug 25, 2007)

looks like ya got some beautys mate!


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 26, 2007)

Madpaddla, you willing to part with that Phosa? That's a RI bottle, been on my list a while. Let me know!!!!

 -John


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey Tkidd, thats my dig, I'm willing to part, whats the offer?  (i'm reasonable)


----------



## bigghouse (Aug 27, 2007)

i like the jug, i only found one jug and it was master ink from the 1850s. the spoutything was broken tho


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2007)

well we dig a little more digging today, this pic is what I found while bringing down some of the wall above our hole.  Ben got a good head start on me over the weekend and opened up a big hole so I decided to cave it all in right before he got there and make him dig it again!


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2007)

my take


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2007)

bottle


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2007)

bottle


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2007)

bottle


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2007)

bottle


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2007)

no offense meant but I loath, hate, the photo posting options on this forum... here is how small I had to make this pic to get it to fit on here... the dot in the center is Ben with hands full ash, no bottle for the pic I guess....


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are two casers pulled today.  Now the sadness...the amber case had a crack and the olive one is machiner.  No worries  great stuff.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 27, 2007)

Another couple shots of the amber caser ! !


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 27, 2007)

Tigue was generous to pass these on to me.  Much thanks.  Completes the pipe collection.


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 27, 2007)

Tigue pulled a nice pontil that is rare in this dump.  Had a battle of the cave ins but found some nice rust layers.  Back at it soon we hope.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 27, 2007)

> no offense meant but I loath, hate, the photo posting options on this forum... here is how small I had to make this pic to get it to fit on here... the dot in the center is Ben with hands full ash, no bottle for the pic I guess....





> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> no offense meant but I loath, hate, the photo posting options on this forum... here is how small I had to make this pic to get it to fit on here... the dot in the center is Ben with hands full ash, no bottle for the pic I guess....


 
 If I saw that near my property i'd be getting out the groundhog traps[]


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 27, 2007)

hes actually bigger then he looks... you might need a larger trap!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 28, 2007)

OOOOOUUUUWA, shoot that thang.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 He Ben, Down in the dumps I see.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Great pic.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great pics and bottles you guys!


----------

